# calor gas cookers



## doreeng (Jan 23, 2013)

I live in the Mollina/Antequera area of Spain, and am looking to buy a calor gas cooker but don't seem to be having any luck. Does anyone know of a shop/dealer that sells these? Or where I can view classifieds where someone may be selling one please? Thanks *PLEASE NOTE, I LIVE IN SPAIN NOT ECUADOR!!*


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

doreeng said:


> I live in the Mollina/Antequera area of Spain, and am looking to buy a calor gas cooker but don't seem to be having any luck. Does anyone know of a shop/dealer that sells these? Or where I can view classifieds where someone may be selling one please? Thanks *PLEASE NOTE, I LIVE IN SPAIN NOT ECUADOR!!*


Do a search online for hornos de butano malaga and it will fetch you up with quite few places that sell them.Failing that go to the farmers market on Wednesday at Saydo Hotel in Mollina and ask some of the Brits on there.I am sure somebody could advise you.One thing I would say is get it connected up by a qualified gas fitter then if anything ever happened you have always got comebacks.Sometimes you will see them advertised on the buy sell and swap sites on facebook.The only downside is that you have no guarrantee.Regards.SB.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

doreeng said:


> I live in the Mollina/Antequera area of Spain, and am looking to buy a calor gas cooker but don't seem to be having any luck. Does anyone know of a shop/dealer that sells these? Or where I can view classifieds where someone may be selling one please? Thanks *PLEASE NOTE, I LIVE IN SPAIN NOT ECUADOR!!*


Find your nearest Repsol, Cepsa or other gas supplier shop/depot. They will have stoves and sort you out for bombonas or a tank. They will also set you up with an agreement to make sure it is maintained and flexible tubes and regulators changed as a nd when necessary.

BEWARE of fake gasmen who will try to con you out of money by suggesting thet they are official inspectors and will inspect your system, tell you that you need a new regulator and and a NEW agreement which will set you back about €100. Any inspections will be carried out (usually every five years) by your supplier and will be pre-arranged. 

Alternatively go to eBay.es: Subastas, Comprar Nuevo y Segunda Mano. Siempre ofertas but you will still need your gas supplier to set you up.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Have a look here, the Spanish equivalent of Exchange and Mart!

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Hornos . Venta de hornos de segunda mano . hornos de ocasión a los mejores precios. You can fine tune the search for any area of your choice.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

on e-bay Spain search for "horno de gas" or "cocina de gas" A quick search threw up one (brand new) for as little as €259 plus €96.90 delivery (it is in Italy at the moment). Try, if possible, to get one with a thermostatically controlled oven since many Spanish stoves have just two settings 'off' and 'on' which makes cooking things such as cakes a little more difficult. We have a regulated oven and we repay the generosity of our neighbours who bring us surplus produce by making them cakes and cookies often with some of the produce they have just brought us - carrot cake, zuccini bread, pumpkin cake, etc.


----------

